# Violet won't eat



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I noticed at yesterday's 2nd feeding, Violet walked away from her food , leaving a few Kibbles. I thought that she was just getting away from Hardy as he finished first and tries to "share" with anyone who is still eating. This morning she hasn't touched her food! She usually eats everything, and in her spare time scours the floor for any crumbs. She is not a chewer and I've never had to take anything out of her mouth, so I know that she hasn't gotten into something. She threw up 2 little amounts of bile , but won't touch a thing!! I've boiled some chicken and rice, but she doesn't want that either. I syringed some water into her mouth, as I haven't seen her drink either. I'm concerned. If she doesn't eat by this afternoon I'm calling the vet. She 's acting pretty normal, standing in the door way, waiting for the babies to come, wagging her tail. What do you think?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I wouldn't panic yet. She could just have an upset tummy or a little bug or something. She can go a while without eating, and when she's ready, you could offer some chicken and rice. And if she isn't drinking, maybe you could syringe some water into her mouth for good measure.

My dogs have gone through times like that...the vet actually told me not to feed him for like 12 hours to let his tummy calm down first.

Hope that's all it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps she has an upset tummy and that is why she is not eating??? Since she is acting normal otherwise, I would just keep a close watch on her and then call the Vet if she is still not eating. If you offered her a treat would she eat that??? Hope that she feels better and that you find out what is wrong with her. Please keep us posted Deb.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Perhaps she has an upset tummy and that is why she is not eating??? Since she is acting normal otherwise, I would just keep a close watch on her and then call the Vet if she is still not eating. If you offered her a treat would she eat that??? Hope that she feels better and that you find out what is wrong with her. Please keep us posted Deb.


No she won't take a treat, and I dropped a piece of Rosslyn's cereal on the floor and she didn't even try to eat it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I'd try to feed her again mid-day and if you still aren't having any luck, I'd probably call the Vet. It's more than likely just a little tummy trouble, but better to put your mind at ease. Give her big snuggles for us!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does sound like she has a tummy issue going on. I would give it a little bit and try to feed her again. Zoe does that too but is a poor eater so I don't worry about it. If Violet doesn't eat later on I would definately take her to the vet. Hope she feels better.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasper threw up in bed Sat night/Sun morning (on my pillow!) and then wouldn't eat until dinner time. They just get icky sometimes. Don't get panicked right away, especially if she is still acting fairly normal. Give her some time to let her little body process what's going on.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It does sound like a tummy issue, I would try a little bit of scrambled eggs - Lucky's favorite breakfast (though he prefers mine which I make with thai hot peppers).


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My moms Yorkies have done that before. And they are big eaters (little piggies) If it doesnt show any improvement by the afternoon take her in to the vets for a check-up!!! better to know than not to know and it gets worse!!! Hugs to you Debbie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> My moms Yorkies have done that before. And they are big eaters (little piggies) If it doesnt show any improvement by the afternoon take her in to the vets for a check-up!!! better to know than not to know and it gets worse!!! Hugs to you Debbie


Hardy and Violet are both little piggies, that's what is concerning me . She has NEVER passed up a meal!! She does need to lose a pound, maybe she's on a diet, and I don't know it!! LOL


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe has done this from time to time...would not eat for a day and then should would be fine the next.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Deb, do you have an ginger drops (for dogs)? I give Rocky that when I think his tummy is upset and it works on him. Rocky will skip breakfast sometimes, but if I see him skip dinner too out come the drops. I hope pretty little Violet is feeling better today.:wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Since this is so out of character for her, I would definitely take her in to see the vet this afternoon if she still is refusing food early afternoon. Peace of mind from getting a vet's opinion is a lot better than worrying all night tonight. And late night ER vet visits are a lot more expensive.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't push food or force water.

If she isn't eating, there is a reason... 

If she doesn't eat or drink by this afternoon, I agree I'd take her in.

she may just have a tummy upset that will resolve in 24 hours. Seems to be a lot of the bile throw up going around. Wonder if it's a doggy bug?

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmmmm...I sure hope she feels better soon. I would be more concerned with dehydration if she's not drinking. Hopefully it is just a bug and she works it out!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Poor Violet! Bella and I are sending her good thoughts. We hope she feels better soon. Maybe she just has a little upset tummy.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I HOPE SHE WILL BE BETTER SOON.*

*Violet Please perk up i dont like when you are not feeling well-Yogi**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I was already screaming at my husband to grab the car keys when Gustave was throwing up two days ago. Didn't even think going to the vet was optional. Well, Gustave showed me by running to the food bowl right after throwing up and devouring his breakfast. Now I know not to panic if it happens again. 

Of course, you are much wiser than me so I don't need to tell you to not panic  But I would still take her to the vet if she hasn't eaten anything or drank water this afternoon. It will give you peace of mind to hear she's OK from the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler gets that way every so often. Kind of a food strike but the he hadn't eaten the day before yesterday and then his stomach was growling like crazy. I gave him 1/4 pepcid 10mg tablet. Seemed to quiet it down. He had a yucky BM and then ate dinner last night and b'fast this morning. Happens every so often. I think that several people use the AE ginger tonic stuff that Crystal sells at Pampered Pet Boutique and it helps calm the stomach. Might want to have some on hand.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I hope Violet is feeling better soon. I can understand why you would worry if this is so unlike her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If Kitzi or Lisi did not eat I would not waste a breath before heading to the vet. My dogs eat period! If something is out of character for your pup you are the one that would know---don't go by someone else's experience.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> If Kitzi or Lisi did not eat I would not waste a breath before heading to the vet. My dogs eat period! If something is out of character for your pup you are the one that would know---don't go by someone else's experience.


Deborah, I agree with Sandi 100%. And, especially if our fluff's are not even tempted by their favorite treats ... then I think it's best to get it checked out by the vet. 

I hope sweet Violet feels better soon.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Violet doing? Is she eating now? Poor little girl...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Violet's still not eating. I have an appointment at 6:00 for her . She looks sad and I feel sad for her. Someone poo'd on the pee pad, and it was a lose stool. I don't know which dog did it, since I wasn't in the room at the time , but I'm betting it was Violet. The other three are acting like their normal rowdy selves. I hope that she's o k !!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb- hoping Violet is feeling better soon.

With mine, refusing a treat was a sure sign that they had a tummy/digestive problem going on. Hopefully a trip to the vet will result in meds that will make her feel better soon. Hugs to you and your fluff-baby!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little Violet. I hope she feels better soon. Always best to take them to the vet to check things out. When they looooove to eat, nothing makes us more worried than when they won't eat.
Max had a little tummy bug a couple of weeks ago too. Threw up a little bile a few times, then had loose poop. He didn't want to eat at all, and he is obsessed with food. I didn't feed him anything for about 24 hours, then started with a little chicken, rice and pumpkin. It took 3 or 4 days before he was all better. 
I hope Violet just has a little minor tummy upset and is back to her usually hungry self soon.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

If you still have a bit of the loose poo, you might take a sample with you so they can check for blood in it that might not be visible to the naked eye. Just want to make sure she's not in the early stages of HGE, that can go from mild to crisis in the blink of an eye, particularly with a small dog.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just saw this Deb ,

I think you are doing the right thing by taking her in , my 2 are eaters also this how back in September I knew something was up with Becky her apetite was not there !! please update us immediately praying for Violet oxoxoxxooxoxoxxo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, sorry she isn't any better. It's good your taking her to the vet. Hope she feels better.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Let us know what the vet says. Hoping little Violet feels better soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor, dear little Violet. I hope she feels better soon. You must be at the vet now...let us know, please.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

waiting fo update !!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We just got back from the vet. They did blood work for pancreatitis. She was given vitamins, glucose and SQ fluids, a Crenia injection and tablets to give at home. . The vet will call me early tomorrow with results. The only thing that I can think of that set this off was, a few pieces of ground sirloin. I never give mine table food except for fruits and veggies. Last night I gave each a couple pieces of sirloin at dinner. The vet said that could of triggered it. Each dog is different and what bothers one won't affect another. I'm to give a small amount of chicken and rice in the morning and if she keeps it down give another small amount a few hours later. He said her GI tract needs to rest so just go slow with the food. Lesson learned to me ... No more table food !!! And ... I'm so glad that I have pet insurance!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope the results will come back clear and that her tummy will feel better very soon! Poor little sweetie  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We have a no table scrap, or kitchen scrap rule in our house. It's better for everybody...no one pays the price. Hoping that she'll feel well soon. Was she dehydrated? Wondered what they can tell without bloodwork. Hoping she feels better and yes, nothing like pet insurance for just such occasions.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad to hear Deb , was worried get well little Violet xoxoxoxxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad she is home. Praying she feels better in the morning and eating again.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope the poor baby is feeling better soon!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:flowers:Get well Violet....:flowers:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Glad your back deb-ill check in again to see test results nickee**


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been waiting to see what became of Violet's Vet visit and hope that tomorrow will be a better day for sweet little Violet. I am sure that the meds will help her feeling better soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers Violet will feel better. Yes, pet insurance is a great thing. Hoping all results are good and she will be herself tomorrow.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoping Violet is feeling better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying the bloodwork is ok and that she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Deb,
I hope violet is her normal self in the morning. Please keep us updated.:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep... that would do it!

I'm glad you took her in and she got some fluids and nausea meds.... I hope she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Poor Violet i hope that she starts to feel better soon and praying it's not pancreatitis. My first dog Shelby had it years ago and we took her in brought her home and the vet called me at work and said to bring her back in and she stayed in the hospital for a week and got to come home for the weekend and had to go back to the hospital for a couple more days, praying that that's not the case with Violet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-maybe Violet is just holding out for more sirloin. Just kidding, hopefully she is eating by today. Maybe it was a bit of shock to her system. Sammie got ahold of good size piece of baked chicken breast once and didn't eat the next day either. 

xxxx


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Violet feels much better today! Will check back for the update!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did vet do the snap test or the regular pancreatic test?
I sure hope she is doing better today---so happy you took her!
Big hugs to you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Did vet do the snap test or the regular pancreatic test?
> I sure hope she is doing better today---so happy you took her!
> Big hugs to you.


I don't know what test that they did. He will call me this morning with results. It's almost 7:00 and she still is not eating. My DH is off today, so if she has to back to the vets, he's here to help. I hate seeing her like this, she smells sour, like the vomit. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweetheart praying for your little Violet oxooxoxoo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Deb does she seem in pain in her abdomen panceatitis is very painful ????


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So sorry poor little Violet is still not feeling well. Get better real soon little girl.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Deb Hope Violet is better today and a restful sleep. ill watch for updates. nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Deb does she seem in pain in her abdomen panceatitis is very painful ????


When the vet manipulated her abdomen, he said that he could tell she was in discomfort.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

just thinking what can be wrong ???? its weird ?? for Violet like you said  praying she will eat for you  xoxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> just thinking what can be wrong ???? its weird ?? for Violet like you said  praying she will eat for you  xoxox


She hasn't vomited any bile or diarrhea this morning, but she hasn't eaten anything either. I've syringed water into her. I hope the vet can give me some reassurance. If they have to feed her by I V , at least Den is here today. My poor sweet Violet, I love her so.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know Deb i feel your pain sweetheart xoxooxoxoxxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> She hasn't vomited any bile or diarrhea this morning, but she hasn't eaten anything either. I've syringed water into her. I hope the vet can give me some reassurance. If they have to feed her by I V , at least Den is here today. My poor sweet Violet, I love her so.


Deborah, I was checking in to see how Violet was doing this morning. 

I think the good thing is that Violet hasn't vomited any more bile or has had diarrhea this morning. She might not be hungry yet if her tummy still needs a little more time to settle down.

I hope her lab tests come back okay today. I'm wondering why they couldn't give you any results from the blood tests yesterday. I realize more extensive testing is usually done outside of the office. 

I'll be checking back in to see the results of her labs. I have a strong feeling she will be okay and that it was just the different food (beef can be heavy and tough on the tummy if not used to it) that has been causing the upset. 

Hugs to you and precious Violet.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Deb, I haven't been on since yesterday afternoon and I'm just now catching up. I pray you'll get good lab results today and that Violet will return to normal very soon. Poor baby. Please give her a little kiss for me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Deborah, I was checking in to see how Violet was doing this morning.
> 
> I think the good thing is that Violet hasn't vomited any more bile or has had diarrhea this morning. She might not be hungry yet if her tummy still needs a little more time to settle down.
> 
> ...




I agree about the beef, I never feed it to them, I feel so guilty giving them that little but of sirloin.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking is to see how little Violet is doing this morning and hope that the test results will be negative for anything serious. Perhaps it was just the sirloin that caused the upset tummy. And please do not feel guilty about feeding her the sirloin just look at it as something that she just cannot eat anymore.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Deb do not feel guilty sometimes we just want to please them not realising we can harm i have done it and i bet everyone else here also


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, recently my daughter sent me this proverb which fits w/giving Violet the sirloin: :smilie_tischkante:

Swahili proverb that made me smile: "Kupotea njia ndiko kujua njia" or 

"By losing the way one learns the way."

Please, please keep us up-dated as prayers continue. Get better little girl!
:wub::wub:

. . . and that completes our Swahili lesson for today!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Debbie big hugs to you and Violet!!! Please let us know how she is doing today!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The vet called and Violet does have pancreatitis. He said it's good that she hasn't vomited or had any diarrhea this morning. I'm to try some chicken broth later on today and keep offering or syringing the water in her. I can also syringe the broth in her. He thinks that she'll be fine, her digestive tract just needs to rest and heal. She looks so pitiful, but still wagging her tail.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> The vet called and Violet does have pancreatitis. He said it's good that she hasn't vomited or had any diarrhea this morning. I'm to try some chicken broth later on today and keep offering or syringing the water in her. I can also syringe the broth in her. He thinks that she'll be fine, her digestive tract just needs to rest and heal. She looks so pitiful, but still wagging her tail.


 
What is pancreatitis??? how did this happen???  I am sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry Violet is still not herself. I am sure in a couple of days she will be herself again. Don't blame yourself for it, these things happen and who knows the real cause. You did the right thing bringing her to the vet right away. Prayers and hugs for Violet to feel better soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im sorry Deb good you caught in on time yes dont worry about her not eating just fluids ..... love you xooxxo


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little girl, I hope she gets better soon. Will she need a special diet longterm?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs and kisses to poor little violet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-I wondered did vet say it came from the bit of steak? I read meats can cause this but I thought it would take more to cause it. I guess not in little dogs. Very scary for you. Praying she eats soon for you.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Aw, poor little Violet and poor YOU! I know how worried you must be. But given some time for her little system to rest, hopefully she'll be back to her healthy self very soon. Our little ones just get sick sometimes. These things happen despite our best efforts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Deb-I wondered did vet say it came from the bit of steak? I read meats can cause this but I thought it would take more to cause it. I guess not in little dogs. Very scary for you. Praying she eats soon for you.


He said the sirloin could of triggered it, even though it was lean.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Omg...I can't believe that triggered it, very scarey. I hope the sweet girl bounces back easily and this is easily controlled. Come on Violet, who's gonna keep Dewey in line? Hugs and prayers to you all.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no. Poor baby. Will she need any meds?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> He said the sirloin could of triggered it, even though it was lean.


Thanks for sharing Deb. Good reminder! How old is Violet ? I've warned my neighbor that feeds deli meats to her dog. :smilie_tischkante: I've heard those are bad. 
Kissies to Violet. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, i am just seeing this thread! Poor Violet and I know you are regretting that sirloin. But, I think with a little gut rest, Violet will be just fine. Prayers for her speedy recovery ::hugs::


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Violet is sick.  sounds like you have it all in hand though. I am really shocked that the vet would think it lean beef though, the fat from beef, yes. I wonder if she picked up something else she shouldn't have. Just because I feel sorry that you will be scared to feed them any beef now. Mine eat beef as a mainstay of their diet. I remember when my Bichon got pancreatitis it turned out to be scary raisins. After all those years I still didn't know they were poisonous to dogs at that time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> He said the sirloin could of triggered it, even though it was lean.


Deborah, you are a wonderful Mommy to all of your fluff babies. Most of us learn, at some point, that our little fluff's are sensitive to or cannot tolerate certain foods. If it will make you feel any better ... it happened to us with our Snowball. We thought we were being so careful, too. 

With that, I know Violet will be just fine. The important thing is that you got her to the vet right away. 

Now with Snowball, you would laugh at the daily journal I keep on him ... what time he takes his Denamarin, Dasaquin, foods, (all foods with times and measurements) treats, (very limited for now) teeth cleanings (every day) BM's (time, consistency, size and color) Pee's, (color) activity, (walks and play times) I keep track of his professional groomings (we bathe him at home right before we take him for his grooming ... less stress for him) My granddaughter laughed when she saw the detailed diary I have been keeping on Snowball. LOL However, we had the ultimate scare in October with those high enzyme levels and x-ray results ... right after he had bouts of vomiting and loose BM's. Thank God, Snowball is doing fine now. And, again ... I believe your sweet precious Violet will be just fine, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> So sorry to hear that Violet is sick.  sounds like you have it all in hand though. I am really shocked that the vet would think it lean beef though, the fat from beef, yes. I wonder if she picked up something else she shouldn't have. Just because I feel sorry that you will be scared to feed them any beef now. Mine eat beef as a mainstay of their diet. I remember when my Bichon got pancreatitis it turned out to be scary raisins. After all those years I still didn't know they were poisonous to dogs at that time.


He's actually not sure what triggered the pancreatitis. The sirloin was the only thing different in their diet. Their dog food is either turkey , chicken or fish. I use Fromm and don't give them table food or beef. She had been on a low fat weight control for over a month, and the sirloin may have had too much fat from what she was used to??? Like I said the vet wasn't really positive on the sirloin.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, glad you have a diagnosis, caught it in time, and your baby will be OK! Sending you hugs and positive thoughts today!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> He's actually not sure what triggered the pancreatitis. The sirloin was the only thing different in their diet. Their dog food is either turkey , chicken or fish. I use Fromm and don't give them table food or beef. She had been on a low fat weight control for over a month, and the sirloin may have had too much fat from what she was used to??? Like I said the vet wasn't really positive on the sirloin.


Just one other thought ... years ago I was dieting with only eating chicken and fish .. no beef. I was told that when I ate beef again that it would feel like lead in my stomach! I can tell you that it felt just like that ... I felt so uncomfortable and felt kind of sick. However, organic lean ground beef had been part of Snowball's diet for quite a while ... so, I don't know. For now, we decided to just keep him on the chicken breast, veggies, and fruits. He does get some Cherrios which I know is taboo with some mommies here ... but, they are approved with Snowball's vet. (we take several Cherrios and put pieces of boiled chicken in the Cherrio holes!). And, his other favorite treat is the Bellyrub's lamb liver ... he gets about five cubes a day.

One of the problems we have with Snowball is that he eats like a vacuum ... so, I always worry he will get bloat or choke on his treats. He really tries his best to chew them for me ...but, it is so hard for him. I took him off of Fruitables when he became sick ... I think they were part of the problem with his digestion. He also started to get tearstains while on Fruitables. Off Fruitables ... tearstains gone. I felt bad taking him off the Fruitable's because he loved them ... but, I am just trying to be careful with keeping his tummy calm.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mammalian meat is very different than poultry and fish. I'm actually allergic to mammalian meat and dairy because of my Lyme Disease - I get very itchy and dizzy. So it makes sense to me. And what we think is a small amount may be much more considering their size.

Don't feel bad.... it happens. You are a good fluff mom 

Pancreatitis can take awhile to heal, so she may feel, look, and smell yucky for a bit.

I'm glad your husband is home today to help with things in case she needs to go in. When my vet does fluids for Grace they put glucose in it to make sure her sugars stay up so we don't have to worry about her eating.

Sometimes fasting is how dogs heal themselves. It stops the pancreas from over working.

Get well soon Violet...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seeing this again after being out a good part of the morning and was glad to see that Violet does not have anything too serious. However, I hope that within the next day or so that being on the meds and rather bland diet, that Violet will be feeling her old self again. Snuggles and Chrissy want to wish Violet a special "Get Well".


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Mammalian meat is very different than poultry and fish. I'm actually allergic to mammalian meat and dairy because of my Lyme Disease - I get very itchy and dizzy. So it makes sense to me. And what we think is a small amount may be much more considering their size.
> 
> Don't feel bad.... it happens. You are a good fluff mom
> 
> ...


Yes the vet did glucose when he injected the fluids. It's almost 3:00 pm and I'm still syringing fluids in her. She does get up and greet anyone who comes in!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> He's actually not sure what triggered the pancreatitis. The sirloin was the only thing different in their diet. Their dog food is either turkey , chicken or fish. I use Fromm and don't give them table food or beef. She had been on a low fat weight control for over a month, and the sirloin may have had too much fat from what she was used to??? Like I said the vet wasn't really positive on the sirloin.


Amy had a couple bouts with pancreatitis and vet put he ron meds for a couple weeks to jump start it again adn she did good. First time, she was 7, th enext she was 12 or 13... Only times she had it and meds helped it quickly and happily weren't long term.. I worry giving long term meds to fluffs because of kidney or liver damage...
Hope Violet will be ok...:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Deb I can imagine how scared you had to be..poor Violet! I don't understand how a little bit of beef can be bad. Rocky had some flank steak recently and so far so good..thank God. I'm praying Violet gets back to her cute spunky little self real soon!!!!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I don't want to scare you, but pancreatitis is serious. Our grand-dog had chronic pancreatitis & we actually lost him in the end w/it. My friend's toy poodle lost her life & her's was acute pancreatitis. She only had the one episode & it was a shock to see her go down so quickly. So please, take great care of that precious girl. 
A lot of people give their dogs cheese but I have a very healthy fear of the fat in cheese for my dogs---so if they get cheese, it is one small thinly grated piece about the size of 1/4 of a toothpick about 3 times a year! I normally don't give beef (not that I think that would be bad) because we don't have much beef ourselves.
I do home cook the evening meal & I give great care to the amount of fat my two get---they mostly get chicken & fish. I put a tiny bit of coconut oil on (varied w/olive oil) on an irregular basis. Dogs need some fat for the skin & coat.
Saying prayers for you and baby girl.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes the vet did glucose when he injected the fluids. It's almost 3:00 pm and I'm still syringing fluids in her. She does get up and greet anyone who comes in!


Its a good sign that at least she is getting up to greet people. Hopefully this means she is starting to feel better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Debbie - I'm sorry I wasn't on here but have been having a very bad morning myself with a lot of pain in my leg Glad that vomiting, diarrhea, etc stopped. Am hoping this is a short bout of pancreatitis. I do feed Tyler ground sirloin as part of his home cooked rotation and he's fine but maybe having something like that rarely is the problem for some dogs. Don't know. Keep us posted.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad to hear she is getting up to greet everyone , good sign


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Debbie, I know you must be be beside yourself with worry. Praying Violet will make a very fast and full recovery.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Deb, I am praying for little Violet for a full recovery:wub:.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-it's 630 here -- I wondered if violet ate the chicken or rice/broth. Gosh I hope so :wub:. I don't know if this applies to Violet now, but I rem a surgeon said she rather give a shot of fluids when Sammie stopped drinking & eating after surg for several days. Said I could cause him to have more nausea putting water on his stomach. Pancreaitis may be different.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, I don't want to scare you, but pancreatitis is serious. Our grand-dog had chronic pancreatitis & we actually lost him in the end w/it. My friend's toy poodle lost her life & her's was acute pancreatitis. She only had the one episode & it was a shock to see her go down so quickly. So please, take great care of that precious girl.
> A lot of people give their dogs cheese but I have a very healthy fear of the fat in cheese for my dogs---so if they get cheese, it is one small thinly grated piece about the size of 1/4 of a toothpick about 3 times a year! I normally don't give beef (not that I think that would be bad) because we don't have much beef ourselves.
> I do home cook the evening meal & I give great care to the amount of fat my two get---they mostly get chicken & fish. I put a tiny bit of coconut oil on (varied w/olive oil) on an irregular basis. Dogs need some fat for the skin & coat.
> Saying prayers for you and baby girl.


Yes, it is serious - that's what the vet suspects took Gimme's life within hours back in June. I still tear up at the thought. I will never know if I failed her in some way. Had my vet been open that Saturday, I would have had her there immediately. It was several hours later I took her to emergency but they couldn't save her. She had been to the vet on Thursday for a leg issue, and was dead on Saturday - she wasn't sick at all and had not eaten anything out of the ordinary - I cooked for them, boiled chicken breast and orza, carrots. There also may have been a gall bladder problem, we just don't know, even after the necropsy.

Gimme is the mother of the beautiful Maltese winner at Westminster yesterday - I wish so much I still had my Gimme, it hurts so much losing her. I break down when I think of her.
This is a picture of Blaze (L) & Gimme (R) at a Blessing of the Animals at church. In honor of her for Snapshot's success in yesterday's show.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh gosh I'm just seeing this now. Glad Violet will be okay and hopefully she will begin to heal soon.
Just to mention.... Last year my malt was on a diet of turkey and chicken and then I gave her a serving of beef from a dog food can and she was so very sick. She was having the runs and had a severe fever. My vet said the food caused her to have an intestinal infection but he did not run any tests. She was given 2 antibiotic shots for fever and infection. It was scary. To this day, I know it was the fatty beef that caused this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Yes, it is serious - that's what the vet suspects took Gimme's life within hours back in June. I still tear up at the thought. I will never know if I failed her in some way. Had my vet been open that Saturday, I would have had her there immediately. It was several hours later I took her to emergency but they couldn't save her. She had been to the vet on Thursday for a leg issue, and was dead on Saturday - she wasn't sick at all and had not eaten anything out of the ordinary - I cooked for them, boiled chicken breast and orza, carrots. There also may have been a gall bladder problem, we just don't know, even after the necropsy.
> 
> Gimme is the mother of the beautiful Maltese winner at Westminster yesterday - I wish so much I still had my Gimme, it hurts so much losing her. I break down when I think of her.
> This is a picture of Blaze (L) & Gimme (R) at a Blessing of the Animals at church. In honor of her for Snapshot's success in yesterday's show.


Oh Claire, how sad. Gimme was a lovely little girl. :innocent: I'm so sorry. :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Aack I am sorry to hear she's not feeling well, I hope she gets feeling better soon


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Debbie, I hope Violet is doing better. Has she eaten yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Update - Violet was vomiting tonight and Debbie has had to take her to the ER. She started a new thread asking us to pray for Violet. It's: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/132586-please-pray.html


----------

